# Hoffco robin whizz whitch



## macktr530 (Sep 11, 2005)

Has anybody heard of a hoffco robin whizz witch. I have a 22.5 cc one and i am trying to find out what type of carburetor it uses and how it mounts because it never had a carb when i got it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

